# Armour's Ketchup Bottle



## twh1475 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi! I am new here. Found  your  group thru  Google. I  am   trying   to    find info on a  thrift    store  find.  I    found  a    pale    lavender/purple bottle with the marking  on the  bottom:           Armours  Topnotch Brand Chicago,   I was only able  to find    one  mention of it,  saying it was  a  brand  of  ketchup, no info on when, where,  etc.  Any info you could  supply   would be   helpful. I will  try posting  a  pic  as  soon as  I   find my digital camera,   just   got  finished  moving...Thanks Tim


----------



## twh1475 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Antiquenut, Thanks! yes that is the marking on my bottle, although mine is    a   complete bottle. Tim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2009)

Tim, meet Tim... Tim, meet Tim.. I'm ..Charlie[]
 ..it sounds like your ketchup bottle might be "sun-colored amethyst" ..originally clear glass which turns purple from exposure to radiation, either from the sun or your local dentist.. looking forward to seeing a pic!


----------



## twh1475 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Charlie,   

Nice to meet you and thanks for the  introductions...hehehe

Tim


----------



## capsoda (Jun 20, 2009)

Armour Foods is still in business. Love their potted meat. Your bottle probably held a meat spread for making sandwiches. My mom told me about my aunt making my uncle's lunch sandwiches with meat spread. They didn't have plastic zip lock bags. Check out the link. Probably not too rare though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armour_and_Company


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 20, 2009)

This may help some

http://books.google.com/books?id=R6CorxewXrYC&pg=RA1-PA38&dq=%22Armours+Top+Notch+Brand%22&ie=ISO-8859-1&output=html


----------



## twh1475 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Warren, Trying to post a pic, but no luck so far. Couldn't have been meat spread, bottle is  approx 9 1/2 inches tall  with narrow neck like a soda   bottle. Search    the   Armour  websites,  etc    couldn't find any mention  of the  topnotch brand

 Tim


----------



## capsoda (Jun 20, 2009)

Then it would be rare because I can't find a reference to Armour ketchup. They did do meat sauces. Seen a billion of the Armour jars.

 What kind of problem you having loading a picture?

 Oh yeah....Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 20, 2009)

A pic of the lip will tell us if it'a soda or ketchup.. I'm getting curious enough to come back here tomorrow.. oh wait I do that anyway.. please post a pic, Tim![]


----------



## twh1475 (Jun 20, 2009)

I recently moved and can't find my  digial camera, I have   pic   I took with my cellphone, so not    very      good I'm afraid, but here it is.

 Tim


----------



## capsoda (Jun 20, 2009)

Ketchups used crown cork lips like sodas and some sodas used straight collars like ketchup. Did I say that right. I'M SO CONFUSED!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, the lip looks like a crown top beverage.. seems to have a mug base maybe? BTW I  moved 6 weeks ago and I still don't know where half my stuff is anymore![]


----------



## twh1475 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok I'm very new to all this so need to ask, what's a mug base??


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 20, 2009)

Instead of being round, it has "sides" ..8 or 10 flat areas instead of a curve..


----------



## twh1475 (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh I see, no flat   sides on this  bottle,


----------



## capsoda (Jun 20, 2009)

How tall and how wide across the bottom?  They made everything you can imagine from meat by products so it will be hard to say for sure what was in your bottle.

 The made the first deodorant soap, Dial.


----------



## twh1475 (Jun 20, 2009)

check out this link in  cc6pack's reply, lists page from    1912 ad


----------



## capsoda (Jun 20, 2009)

I would have never guessed grape juice. [sm=lol.gif] That is pretty cool. Looks like you got a great find. Gather all the info you can and next time one shows up you will be the expert. []

 Wish I'd seen CC's post sooner. How did I miss that???


----------

